# Bullies to Buddies"



## numenorian

I'm translating the title of this book, but can't find a catchy, meaningful phrase.  

The dictionary provides:

"Matón" for bully, but the book is about mean kids at school, not criminals;

 "Compinche" for buddies, but that rings to me more about "partners in crime".

I don't want to use "de enemigos a amigos" because that's the book's subtitle.

Any suggestions?    Thank you.


----------



## esance

Hi numenorian and welcome to the Forums!!

I try:

Agresores / compañeros

More suggestions, pls?


----------



## numenorian

Esance, thank you so much!!

I've spent weeks looking for a suitable phrase everywhere, and I can't believe 5 minutes after finding this forum, someone has given me a great suggestion!

Unless there's a better suggestion, the book will be titled:

"De Agresores a Compañeros.  Como convertir tus enemigos en amigos".

What do you think?


----------



## garryknight

I like Esance's suggestion. The only one I could come up with is "De Peleones a Amigotes".


----------



## numenorian

Thank you, Garryknight.    Your translation is closer to the original meaning, but it'd probably be too informal for a book title.


----------



## cirrus

I think garry's translation is right and would be the translation I would use. I used to run a mediation service where we trained up school children to intervene in disputes that happened in breaks and we made a big point of using the language that the children themselves used.   Playground speak is fairly informal.  Hope this helps


----------



## serpiko

I think garri's translation is too much colloquial from mexican speech and doesn't work in a general mather. For wath it worth in my opinion you should use something like "de enemigos a colegas" or esance's one.tchuss


----------



## LadyBlakeney

To me, it would be *"De matones a colegas"*, as in Spain the closest term for "bully" is "matón" (in a school context). Anyway, I understand that you are looking for a country-friendly phrasing.


----------



## cirrus

Lady B for at least the last twenty years I'd always thought matón was a synonym for sicario.  That would explain why I could never find a word for bully in Spanish.


----------



## garryknight

serpiko said:
			
		

> I think garri's translation is too much colloquial from mexican speech


Thanks for letting me know this. My dictionary doesn't show either word as being related to one particular area.


----------



## lauranazario

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> To me, it would be *"De matones a colegas"*, as in Spain the closest term for "bully" is "matón" (in a school context). Anyway, I understand that you are looking for a country-friendly phrasing.


Huy... yo evitaría a toda costa utilizar la palabra "matón/matones" porque está demasiado cerca del verbo "matar" y nos lleva a pensar en los matones/gángsters/sicarios de las películas.

Siempre he utilizado el término *bravucón* como equivalencia de "bully", tanto a nivel escolar como de adultos ya que los/las "bullies" se dedican a intimidar a base de hacerse los 'muy bravos' y de intimidaciones que a menudo desencadenan en violencia física.

Espero que el término les ayude... ya que de hecho es una de las acepciones recogidas por el Oxford bajo "bully".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## asm

"Bullies" no significa matones en este concepto (no se en cual si).
Yo no usaria enemigo y colega me parece formal, cuando el titulo original no me lo parece.
Lamento no aportar a lo positivo, pero pienso que este libro en espanol deberia llevar otro titulo que diera la idea, pero no las palabras. NO creo que tengamos un equivalente a bully. De buddy, al menos en Mexico decimos "cuates", pero no se que tanto se use en otros lugares.




			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> To me, it would be *"De matones a colegas"*, as in Spain the closest term for "bully" is "matón" (in a school context). Anyway, I understand that you are looking for a country-friendly phrasing.


----------



## numenorian

Thank you, everyone, for your interesting points and suggestions.

I'll have to ponder on all these options to decide what "sounds best".


----------



## LadyBlakeney

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> To me, it would be *"De matones a colegas"*, as in Spain the closest term for "bully" is "matón" (in a school context). Anyway, I understand that you are looking for a country-friendly phrasing.





			
				cirrus said:
			
		

> Lady B for at least the last twenty years I'd always thought matón was a synonym for sicario. That would explain why I could never find a word for bully in Spanish.





			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> Huy... yo evitaría a toda costa utilizar la palabra "matón/matones" porque está demasiado cerca del verbo "matar" y nos lleva a pensar en los matones/gángsters/sicarios de las películas.
> 
> Siempre he utilizado el término *bravucón* como equivalencia de "bully", tanto a nivel escolar como de adultos ya que los/las "bullies" se dedican a intimidar a base de hacerse los 'muy bravos' y de intimidaciones que a menudo desencadenan en violencia física.
> 
> Espero que el término les ayude... ya que de hecho es una de las acepciones recogidas por el Oxford bajo "bully".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN





			
				asm said:
			
		

> "Bullies" no significa matones en este concepto (no se en cual si).
> Yo no usaria enemigo y colega me parece formal, cuando el titulo original no me lo parece.
> Lamento no aportar a lo positivo, pero pienso que este libro en espanol deberia llevar otro titulo que diera la idea, pero no las palabras. NO creo que tengamos un equivalente a bully. De buddy, al menos en Mexico decimos "cuates", pero no se que tanto se use en otros lugares.



Buenos días. Perdonad que os cite a todos, incluído mi propio mensaje, pero sólo quería aclararlo de nuevo. Creí que me había explicado bien en un principio, pero a la vista de vuestras respuestas sospecho que no es así.

Según la RAE (Diccionario de la lengua española):

matón, na. 
 (De matar). 
 1. adj. coloq. Ecuad. Estudiante muy aplicado. U. t. c. s. 
 2. m. *coloq. Hombre jactancioso y pendenciero, que procura intimidar a los demás. * 
3. m. El Salv. Caída de una persona al suelo. 

En España no sólo utilizamos "*matón*" en el sentido de "sicario, gangster, etc."; también se emplea en el contexto escolar para designar a un "*bully*". No he querido decir que se utilice en todo el mundo hispanohablante, ni mucho menos, por eso dije explicitamente que era un uso español. Así como en España no se utiliza "cuate" pero es lógico pensar que en otros lares sí, no veo tan raro que sí tengamos otra acepción para "matón"

Saludos mañaneros.


----------



## serpiko

garryknight said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me know this. My dictionary doesn't show either word as being related to one particular area.



garry, I mean that the word "peleones" is not properly used outside your country even if it's a correct word and it's in your dictionary. In the other hand there are dictionarys that explain the area of use of a word. We don't have the same argot in spain as in mexico as you know, so i mean that.

i don't want you to feel offended about it


----------



## Artrella

Yo me quedo con la alternativa que propuso LadyBlakeney... es la más neutral entre todas y describe perfectamente el contexto original.


----------



## asm

EstimadIsima Artella, ahora si no estoy de acuerdo.

He estado pensando acerca del bully y del buddy por un buen rato. Mi conclusion es que es imposible tener un termino que englobe a todas las regiones. 
Hay palabras que todos entendemos igual: pantalon "aqui y en China", pero si nos vamos a la chamarra, algunos ya se perdieron, pero si digo "chaqueta" algunos regresan a la conversacion. 
Mi hermana cuando vivio en Argentina nos escribio un mensaje diciendo que ahi le decian pamperas a las chamarras, pero lo que no se dio cuenta es que en otros lados no entienden chamarra. Asi que, pensando que el termino era universal, ignoro el uso de sus propios regionalismos.

En mi opinion estos terminos (bully-boddies) se parecen mas a la chamarra que al pantalon, es decir, no tienen un vocablo comun entre nosotros.
Si yo fuera a nombrar el libro usaria otro tipo de nombre, quizas "De enemigos a amigos", o con el uso de verbos. Usaria otro sistema de nomenclatura.
Si deciden usar la palabra maton, seguro que en Mexico el libro no se vende (bueno, quizas lo compren los bullies pensando que es un manual de entrenamiento)

Se que es un tema de reflexion y quizas de controversia, pero hay cosas que no se pueden traducir directamente de un idioma a otro, simplemente no se pueden (muchos chistes por ejemplo).




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Yo me quedo con la alternativa que propuso LadyBlakeney... es la más neutral entre todas y describe perfectamente el contexto original.


----------



## Like an Angel

numenorian said:
			
		

> "De Agresores a Compañeros. Como convertir tus enemigos en amigos".


 
¿Y por qué limitarnos a traducciones fieles? ¿No les parece que podría ser: *De demonios a ángeles. Cómo convertir tus enemigos en amigos*?

Es sólo una sugerencia numenorian


----------



## Like an Angel

O: *De Bárbaros a Bonachones*... (para hacer un juego de palabras similar al del título en inglés).-
Son sólo sugerencias, espero no molestar a nadie con ellas.-


----------



## garryknight

serpiko said:
			
		

> garry, I mean that the word "peleones" is not properly used outside your country even if it's a correct word and it's in your dictionary. In the other hand there are dictionarys that explain the area of use of a word. We don't have the same argot in spain as in mexico as you know, so i mean that.
> 
> i don't want you to feel offended about it


My dictionary is that kind of dictionary; where a word has a particular meaning in a particular area, it gives that information, so I was surprised that it didn't mention any particular area for both of the words I suggested in my post. I wasn't offended at all, not by anything you or anyone else wrote, not by the fact that you don't have the same argot, nor by the failings of my otherwise-trustworthy dictionary. You gave me valuable information, so thank you for that.


----------



## garryknight

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> *De demonios a ángeles.*


Dan Brown diría algo sobre esto, quizás...


----------



## Like an Angel

garryknight said:
			
		

> Dan Brown diría algo sobre esto, quizás...


 
Perdón por mi ignorancia Sr. Knight, pero ¿Diría algo bueno o algo malo?... ¿O es que es escritor y tiene un libro con ese título?


----------



## garryknight

Dan Brown es autor de la novela "El Codigo Da Vinci" y también "Ángeles y Demonios". Pero no creo que él acuse alguien de plagio, porque el título sería bastante diferente.


----------



## Like an Angel

garryknight said:
			
		

> Pero no creo que él acuse a alguien de plagio, porque el título sería bastante diferente.


 
¡Ah si, El Código Da Vinci! tan querido como odiado


----------



## garryknight

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Ah si, El Código Da Vinci! tan querido como odiado


Tan querido como los ángeles y tan odiado como los demonios, quizás. Gracias por la correción. La 'personal a' es una de mis pesadillas recurrentes.


----------



## martanyc

Hola, Numenorian.
I would rather say "Amiguetes" than "Amigotes": 
"De Agresores a Amiguetes"

(And what about "camorrero" (de buscar camorra) for bully... Too strong?)

saludos
Marta


----------



## Like an Angel

Siguen las _sugerencias_, tomando el aporte de martanyc  y jugando con las palabras: *De Camorreros a Camaradas. Cómo*...


----------



## asm

Sorry, en Mexico no se vende. Insisto, hay que buscar otro sistema de nomenclatura, no hay una sola palabra que englobe los conceptos desde una perspectiva comun. Solo amigo quedaria, pero ni eso, porque en el ingles es friend, pero podria "dar el gatazo".




			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> Siguen las _sugerencias_, tomando el aporte de martanyc  y jugando con las palabras: *De Camorreros a Camaradas. Cómo*...


----------



## cirrus

You've lost me now, what does dar el gatazo mean? Neither of the rae definitions  help me. 
To save you looking this is what comes up:
1. m. coloq. Engaño que se hace a alguien para sacarle dinero u otra cosa de valor. 
dar alguien el ~, o un ~. 
 1. frs. coloqs. Ven. Llamar la atención por la elegancia o la belleza. 

By the way, and I know it is another thread all of its own, how accurate do people feel rae is when it talks about castellano al otro lado del charco?


----------



## lauranazario

cirrus said:
			
		

> By the way, and I know it is another thread all of its own, how accurate do people feel rae is when it talks about castellano al otro lado del charco?


Yes, PLEASE.... we do NOT need yet another fork in this wayward thread!!!!

Foreros: por favor esperen a que Cirrus abra su nuevo hilo, en donde podrán contestarle esta pregunta. No lo hagan aquí.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Edwin

cirrus said:
			
		

> You've lost me now, what does dar el gatazo mean? Neither of the rae definitions  help me.
> To save you looking this is what comes up:
> 1. m. coloq. Engaño que se hace a alguien para sacarle dinero u otra cosa de valor.
> dar alguien el ~, o un ~.
> 1. frs. coloqs. Ven. Llamar la atención por la elegancia o la belleza.
> 
> By the way, and I know it is another thread all of its own, how accurate do people feel rae is when it talks about castellano al otro lado del charco?




El acepción 1 me parece ''swindle'' o "con''.


----------



## numenorian

Tengo que admitir que me está gustando muchísimo este forum, al encontrar tantas personas a quienes las palabras y su significado les interesan tanto como a mí.

Me parece maravilloso poder escuchar puntos de vista de personas de distintas regiones (para quienes las mismas palabras tienen distinto significado).

Me han hecho reflexionar sobre cómo enviar un mensaje universal a hispano-parlantes en cualquier parte del mundo, de manera que quien lo reciba lo sienta "cercano" e "informal" sin importar dónde se redactó.


Volviendo al tema:   decidí presentar al autor del libro las distintas opciones de traducción, explicándole las sutiles diferencias entre cada una, y que sea él quien decida cómo quiere llamarle a su obra.

De todas maneras, la mayoría de palabras que sugirieron probablemente se incluyan en la traducción, ya que en 112 páginas de texto, no quiero aburrir a los lectores repitiendo continuamente la misma traducción de "buddies" y "bullies".         Pienso ir utilizando diferentes términos, según los ejemplos que se dan en el libro. 

 (Ya que no puedo hacerlo en la vida real, porque no es mi libro, tendrán que imaginar que en la contraportada habrá un párrafo invisible que dirá, "Esta traducción no hubiera sido posible sin el apoyo entusiasta de los foreros de WordReference...")


----------



## lauranazario

En nombre de toda nuestra comunidad de Foreros... ¡gracias por tu amabilidad y gentileza, Numenorian! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

Como dijo Laura ¡Gracias en nombre de todos!

La verdad debo confesar que hasta ahora fue el hilo que más me pegó, no sé, será porque odio las traducciones textuales que suelen no transmitir la idea principal. Me alegro que podamos haber aportado un granito de arena, y haber aprendido de expresiones al mismo tiempo.-

Tengo que ser honesta, aunque ya has dado curso al trabajo, seguí pensando en el título, y caí en la cuenta -tarde como boba- que no necesariamente tiene que ser en plural, que en Inglés está escrito en plural por el simple hecho de la necesaria rima... se me siguieron ocurriendo cosas como *de rufián a rabadán...,* o *de bravucón a bienhechor*... aunque tampoco me convencen, creo que la idea es que esas palabras signifiquen opuestos -de mal a bien- pero que a la vez rimen y que no necesariamente tienen que ser en plural. No soy traductora y lo mío -profesionalmente hablando- no son los idiomas, pero me apasionan y la verdad creo que hasta soñé con este hilo... loca? loca yo? ¿Quién dijo eso?


----------



## numenorian

Gracias a ti, Laura.

  Y tambien a ti, Angel...   ¡Me consuela saber que no he sido la única obsesionada con esta bendita traducción!   Sigo tomando en cuenta las sugerencias que me hacen, ya que el autor aún no se decide por el título que más le gusta.


----------



## Like an Angel

Quizás es demasiado tarde, pero se me ocurrió otra: *De ruin a querubín. Cómo...*

¡Saludos!


----------



## Like an Angel

O: *De guapetón/valentón a bonachón. Cómo...*Cheers!


----------



## martanyc

Nada, que no me olvido de este thread...de vez en cuando se me ocurren más cosas: 

de pegón a amiguete

Marta


----------



## Julita

Sé que llego un poco tarde para el debate pero quiero hacer una pregunta al respecto de bullies. ¿Puede ser que así se denomine un juego de niños? Agradecería mucho que me respondieran. Lo encontré en una oración que decía: 
"Zanne gets Jesse involved in a game of tic-tac-toe and bullies a Chinese restaurant"
Si fuera así, ¿cómo se llamaría en español?
Gracias, 
J.


----------

